# NMR newest rescue - heartbreaking!



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

https://www.facebook.com/groups/190174489990/

This little lady was a stray from Chicago animal control. She has a broken or dislocated jaw and is dripping milk - apparently has recently had babies nursing on her. We have no idea what happened to the babies. This picture on NMR's Facebook page just breaks my heart!


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

Oh gosh, people just make me SIIIIIIICCCKKKKKK!!!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Oh Maggie - I'm ill looking at this girl. :smcry:Can't imagine how this could happen and also that she was ripped away from her puppies apparently. I'm going to donate tonight. I also saw that little cutie who has a shunt. Praying for her to have surgery. 
I just joined NCMR's FB page. Can't post on it until, I guess, we're accepted.


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

I'm glad I'm not a Facebook user and can't see her pic--I'd burst into tears. I hope this poor baby can be saved and given another chance at a better life


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Snowbody said:


> Oh Maggie - I'm ill looking at this girl. :smcry:Can't imagine how this could happen and also that she was ripped away from her puppies apparently. I'm going to donate tonight. I also saw that little cutie who has a shunt. Praying for her to have surgery.
> I just joined NCMR's FB page. Can't post on it until, I guess, we're accepted.


Sue - thank you! It seems like there are a lot of sick and injured little fluffs right now- we have a couple needing liver shunt surgery, one (or two - I forget now) with broken legs, and several with kennel cough. This little girl have such a sweet face that it just makes me sick!


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Oh Maggie, this breaks my heart  Poor baby girl. I'm glad she's been rescued and that she now has a chance to get healthy again and live a better life. 

Thanks for doing all you do for rescue.


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

so unbelievable.....


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I can't stand this, so heartbreaking. Thank you all for helping this sweet little one.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I look a this piccie and I can't imagine what kind of horrible being could do this...to a mother, to a dog to any living thing...
Was she a stray or a surrender?


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

That poor sweet baby! I sure hope she will heal good as new and find her forever home. Those poor babies she was nursing. The little girl with the shunt has a very sweet face. Poor girl.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

michellerobison said:


> I look a this piccie and I can't imagine what kind of horrible being could do this...to a mother, to a dog to any living thing...
> Was she a stray or a surrender?


Michelle - I think Mary said she was a stray - trying to find the email from Mary - can't - disorganized . . . 

She did come from Chicago animal control so I'm pretty sure stray is correct. It looks like someone kicked her the way her jaw is out of alignment.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Mary said she was a stray,makes me wonder what happened to those babies....


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

michellerobison said:


> Mary said she was a stray,makes me wonder what happened to those babies....


They probably took the babies, are selling them and literally kicked mom to the curt. It sickens me. :crying:


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

I agree that the pups were probably taken and sold and the poor mom was literally kicked out. Very sad....I hope the police find the cruel person that did such a thing.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

She may loose part of her jaw... If we can help ,let's see if we can all donate a little. Even $10 each from 100 people would help!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

michellerobison said:


> She may loose part of her jaw... If we can help ,let's see if we can all donate a little. Even $10 each from 100 people would help!


I agree. I donated last night


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

This little sweetie - we've named her Tootsie- had her surgery today and all is well! I will post updated pics when I get them.


Sent from Maggie's iPhone


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

I donated too and posted a rant on my facebook page. Kills me. People make me sick. Keep us posted on her please!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Tootsie, that's adorable! she's gonna make someone a real love...


----------

